# Michelle Hunziker - and Tomaso Trussardi seen out with their daughters in Bergamo 01.04.2017 (5x)



## Bowes (3 Apr. 2017)

*Michelle Hunziker - and Tomaso Trussardi seen out with their daughters in Bergamo 01.04.2017*


----------



## boxster (4 Apr. 2017)

:thx:Immer eine Augenweide.


----------



## frank63 (4 Apr. 2017)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## luuckystar (4 Apr. 2017)

Schade das es nur die 5 Bilder sind


----------



## gunnar86 (19 Mai 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

ich find sie super


----------

